# mississippi handyman license?



## stan64572 (Apr 2, 2009)

does anyone know if I have to have some sort of license to do minor home repairs in Mississippi? I have just started really as a favor to some elderly residents who have nobody to call but expensive professionals to do minor jobs,like fixing a fence,replacing rotted wood around doors , minor plumbing,etc. I only charge them for materials and whatever they want to give me for my time, if they dont have any money to spare,there will be no charge other than a thank you and a good feeling to have helped. but I an concerened that I could be breaking some kind of law or really making myself liabel in some way any thoughts? thank you


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 3, 2009)

You really need to ask your local town official. The building inspector is the place to start. 
Use a payphone in a dark alley to call, and use a fake name.
No really they are there to help, tell them what you are doing, and ask what is covered under permits in your area. Some minor home repairs like painting and fixing a door do not need a permit. However once you remove the door jambs or change the door, that may require one.
Every town is different, go meet and greet.


----------



## stan64572 (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for the reply inspector D, thats good advice


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad to see you are helping others, this is what it's all about.


----------

